# Goodbye Nexus



## KHeeney5 (Jun 8, 2011)

Well, verizon sent me an S3 for my Nexus replacement. It is on eBay, and soon I'll be moving to the Note 2 or DNA. Probably the Note 2. Any of you guys moving to either of those with me?


----------



## DoubleDeesR4Me (Nov 30, 2011)

More and more people have been getting the sgs3 as a replacement I'm about to send my nexus in and see what I get lol been getting data drops again.. I'll turn around and sell it if they send me the s3 cuz I already got one coming on thursday haha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KHeeney5 (Jun 8, 2011)

DoubleDeesR4Me said:


> More and more people have been getting the sgs3 as a replacement I'm about to send my nexus in and see what I get lol been getting data drops again.. I'll turn around and sell it if they send me the s3 cuz I already got one coming on thursday haha
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


You have a Note II Coming thursday?


----------



## DoubleDeesR4Me (Nov 30, 2011)

KHeeney5 said:


> You have a Note II Coming thursday?


No I bought an s3 off eBay so I can keep my plan cuz I'm tired of the battery life on my nexus and wanted something different.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

How's the battery life on the s3 compared to the nexus. Its the one thing I hate about the nexus


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm pretty sure battery on the S3 is far superior

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ozzyrulez (Mar 6, 2012)

I guess I'm the only one that feels that the Nexus has pretty decent battery life? Granted I'm on 3g being I'm not in a 4g area, I get 3 hours of screen on time in a 10 hour period. On Wi-fi even more. It easily lasts me all my work day.


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

KHeeney5 said:


> Well, verizon sent me an S3 for my Nexus replacement. It is on eBay, and soon I'll be moving to the Note 2 or DNA. Probably the Note 2. Any of you guys moving to either of those with me?


I just got a replacement nexus like three days ago and there was no mention that an SG3 was even an option. did you request a change, and how many phones have you sent back?


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

ozzyrulez said:


> I guess I'm the only one that feels that the Nexus has pretty decent battery life? Granted I'm on 3g being I'm not in a 4g area, I get 3 hours of screen on time in a 10 hour period. On Wi-fi even more. It easily lasts me all my work day.


On 3g its not bad but 4g drains it so fast


----------



## B3L13V3 (Jul 11, 2011)

hotelmrrsn said:


> I just got a replacement nexus like three days ago and there was no mention that an SG3 was even an option. did you request a change, and how many phones have you sent back?


I had 4 replacements prior to calling in for the would be 5th replacement, they offered me a comparable device which was the droid RAZR, I nicely told them they were stupid lol they kept trying to tell me how it was better because it has "smart actions" what they failed to realize is I'm not your "average" consumer. After a few representatives I got offered a galaxy s3 32gig I might add and now I'm a happy camper


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

How many times do you think I'd have to call to get a razr m?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

imperivm said:


> How many times do you think I'd have to call to get a razr m?


between e and π


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

Or you people could stop abusing the replacement system and buy/sell for a different phone if there is nothing wrong with your Nexus. I decided to ditch my Nexus for a Razr Maxx a few weeks ago. Got a mint condition Maxx on ebay for $270 and sold my Nexus for $225. $45 trade up is worth it to me to not have to jump through hoops with multiple "defective" replacements to get a different phone.


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

Do you guys request to talk to a manager or something? I'm on my 4th gnex and the first time I asked for a different phone, the lady said I had to get the exact model I already have. The next time I called the lady offered me a galaxy stellar or something, I just lol'd. I said hell no, the only phone I would take is an s3 and she said "we don't even have those." They obviously do since some people are getting them as replacements.

Miraculously, all the replacements I've received had perfect data, but either the screens were horrible or it had the dreaded sensitivity bug. On the last one I got, the power button was literally recessed into the phone. How does that get past their '100 point inspection?' The lady told me that the one that was just sent out is going to be pulled by a tech and inspected by him? Sounds like a load of crap.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

thesoldier said:


> Do you guys request to talk to a manager or something? I'm on my 4th gnex and the first time I asked for a different phone, the lady said I had to get the exact model I already have. The next time I called the lady offered me a galaxy stellar or something, I just lol'd. I said hell no, the only phone I would take is an s3 and she said "we don't even have those." They obviously do since some people are getting them as replacements.
> 
> Miraculously, all the replacements I've received had perfect data, but either the screens were horrible or it had the dreaded sensitivity bug. On the last one I got, the power button was literally recessed into the phone. How does that get past their '100 point inspection?' The lady told me that the one that was just sent out is going to be pulled by a tech and inspected by him? Sounds like a load of crap.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


I'll sell you mine


----------



## B3L13V3 (Jul 11, 2011)

Detonation said:


> Or you people could stop abusing the replacement system and buy/sell for a different phone if there is nothing wrong with your Nexus. I decided to ditch my Nexus for a Razr Maxx a few weeks ago. Got a mint condition Maxx on ebay for $270 and sold my Nexus for $225. $45 trade up is worth it to me to not have to jump through hoops with multiple "defective" replacements to get a different phone.


I speak for my self when I say this, I'm not abusing the replacement system. I've had all my nexi give me horrible service and horrible data now how is Verizon going to sell a phone that just doesn't work on their network?

Sure it might work for some but not all and I was one of those unlucky people. I also understand they are not entitled to give me anything and I am also not entitled to stay on their service. I've gladly given them my money for 10 years and I do believe if they want to keep me they will grant me what's right. 
I'm sorry but a droid rzr is not comparable to the nexus only the gs3 is. When they offered me a comparable device I expect it to have the same features. So I wouldn't take it (rzr) until I got offered a gs3. I never demanded a different phone they offered it so I took it.


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

imperivm said:


> I'll sell you mine


If by sell you mean trade, sure!









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## happypizza (Jan 25, 2012)

I upgraded from a gnex to an s3 a few weeks ago, I'm on the road all day and the battery life on the gnex was abysmal Now with heavy use (music playing, checking twitter and g+) i will end the day at like %30.


----------



## DoubleDeesR4Me (Nov 30, 2011)

Yeah from what I'm told by a few friends with the s3 the battery life isn't even a comparison to the nexus. That to me was the killer I have a 3800 mah extended on my nexus and still only get 12 hours on a charge most of the time if I'm on it a decent amount. I'll let you know how the battery life is I gotta take a final tonight but it came a day early and I'll probably root it before I go to sleep.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

I have the gnex had the s3 have the dna and dna has better battery life than all them
I miss akop but no regrets 
and love my nex ill have that till it dies


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hopefully be getting a DNA today to try before I buy. As for the usual insurance abuse claims you do realize that insurance companies don't give two craps about you right? I hate to be so negative, but it's true. Having many friends working in insurance companies they are pretty much evil. They give incentives for denying coverage on some rediculous reason. I'm sure Asurion isn't any better. It's a screw or be screwed world brother.


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

ozzyrulez said:


> I guess I'm the only one that feels that the Nexus has pretty decent battery life? Granted I'm on 3g being I'm not in a 4g area, I get 3 hours of screen on time in a 10 hour period. On Wi-fi even more. It easily lasts me all my work day.


AGREED! I get great life with moderate use on 4G and esp. on WIFI of course. It has a lot to do with the ROM, kernel and apps one uses. I have had 4 different GNexus devices and the same ROM didn't always produce the same effect. You have to experiment..


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Just bought the RAZR Maxx HD yesterday and I love it. I'm keeping my Nexus to feed my flashing fixes. But all day battery, Motos superb build quality, and some sick radios really have me loving this thing.


----------

